# Favorite Management App?



## cm_3953 (Oct 14, 2015)

Hi, 

I'm just getting my business off the ground and I was wondering what software you use/like best for project management, lead generation etc. What features they have and what you like/dislike about it? 

Thanks!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

cm_3953 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm just getting my business off the ground and I was wondering what software you use/like best for project management, lead generation etc. What features they have and what you like/dislike about it?
> 
> Thanks!


I really think three posts with EXACTLY the same question in three different sections will not serve you in the best manner. I'll ask the mods to consolidate so you can better follow any responses.


----------



## phahn (Jun 1, 2015)

Evernote works great


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2PaintersTFD (Dec 1, 2015)

I use Bitrix24 for CRM. I use the free version and it really helps out my small business.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Foundations.

Its not OMS software though.


----------



## MichaelHenry (Dec 11, 2015)

For lead gen have you taken a look at:
HomeAdvisor
CraftJack
Thumbtack (a bit overcrowded)
AngiesList?


----------

